# Amazing new trick!



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I saw this on tv and in one day have got Rufus understanding the concept. (I think).

With three or four of their tricks instead of using a hand or voice signal you substitute "copy me" and then you do the trick and reward when they copy you. I used "turn around", "jump" and "speak". Then you just use "copy me" and perform what you want them to do. The idea is that after they will learn to copy new behaviours and tricks. So far Rufus has knocked down a bottle and followed me up on to furniture. We'll keep at it, as I love the idea of him playing "Simon says."


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Smart dog!

Inzi might do this, Kiki would just look at me with an 'Are you mad?' expression. She loves agility, but is easily bored by things she sees no point in... Dot, hmmmm, she definitely copies the others, so maybe she'll copy me


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I might have boasted a bit too quickly about his learning prowess.  This morning he is just looking at me with a baffled expression. I love training him though. His little tail wiggles like mad and he is so proud when I am proud of him.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Maybe I will send Molly over and you can teach her to not bark Still haven't conquered that one


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Ohh yes. I'd love to master that one too. Since becoming a teenager barney has been asserting his authority vocally and I don't appreciate it!

I watched a 'teach your dog to speak' video on you tube but neither of us got anywhere with it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha - I tried to teach 'speak' and 'quiet' to help with this - oh yes, he will now speak on command quite happily, as well as all the other times he 'speaks'! I'm sure he knows what quiet means but it never works as a command unless it is during a training session. I really think he does copy what my son does sometimes though when they are both laying on the floor, although mostly its my son copying him and I end up with both of them sprawled upside down on my kitchen floor!
Clever Rufus, but i'm not sure I'd want Dudley to start watching me and copying what I do - he doesn't like wine anyway!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Ha - I tried to teach 'speak' and 'quiet' to help with this - oh yes, he will now speak on command quite happily, as well as all the other times he 'speaks'! I'm sure he knows what quiet means but it never works as a command unless it is during a training session. I really think he does copy what my son does sometimes though when they are both laying on the floor, although mostly its my son copying him and I end up with both of them sprawled upside down on my kitchen floor!
> Clever Rufus, but i'm not sure I'd want Dudley to start watching me and copying what I do - he doesn't like wine anyway!!



Haha - thankfully for me R&R don't like wine either - which is just as we'll as I don't like sharing wine!


----------

